# Pearly Gates



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Three men died on Christmas Eve and were met by Saint Peter at the pearly gates. 

'In honour of this holy season' Saint Peter said, 'You must each possess something that symbolizes Christmas to get into heaven.' 
The first man fumbled through his pockets and pulled out a lighter. He flicked it on. 'It represents a candle', he said. 

'You may pass through the pearly gates' Saint Peter said. 

The second man reached into his pocket and pulled out a set of brass keys. He shook them and said, 'They're bells.' 

Saint Peter said 'You may pass through the pearly gates'. 

The third man started searching desperately through his pockets and finally pulled out a pair of women's panties. 

St. Peter looked at the man with a raised eyebrow and asked, 'And just how do those symbolize Christmas ?' 

The man replied, 'These are Carols.'


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

:thats:


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

We really needed these stories two weeks ago...


----------

